# The Witcher 2 + Einstellungen



## HNRGargamel (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Kann mir jmd sagen, was genau "Dynamic Bones Limit" ist und was es bewirkt?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Mai 2011)

In meinem Kofigurator gibts das gar nicht, könnte aber gut sein dass das die Dangling Objects sind. Das sind Objekte außerhalb der Spielfigur, die aber dazugehören, z.B. Schwerter, Krüge am Gürtel etc.. dazu gabs ein Entwicklervideo in dem das beschrieben wurde, ich weiß aber grade nicht welches, da wurden diese Objekte auch als Knochen bezeichnet.


----------



## babajager (20. Mai 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> In meinem Kofigurator gibts das gar nicht, könnte aber gut sein dass das die Dangling Objects sind. Das sind Objekte außerhalb der Spielfigur, die aber dazugehören, z.B. Schwerter, Krüge am Gürtel etc.. dazu gabs ein Entwicklervideo in dem das beschrieben wurde, ich weiß aber grade nicht welches, da wurden diese Objekte auch als Knochen bezeichnet.


das gibt es sicher und müsste bei dir unter erweiterten optionen stehen: 


  Dynamic Bones-Limit: Begrenzung für die physikalische Animation von Charakterkomponenten wie Geralts Haar. Wird diese Option deaktiviert, wird die CPU stärker belastet.


So steht es in der Redame.

mfg


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hatt recht, bei mir sind das die Dangling Objects - ich hab nämlich die internationale und nicht die deutsche Version, ein Vergleich der beiden Readme Dateien hats rausgebracht  Und der Beschreibung der Readme zufolge, war ich mit meiner Vermutung recht richtig


----------



## babajager (20. Mai 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich hatt recht, bei mir sind das die Dangling Objects - ich hab nämlich die internationale und nicht die deutsche Version, ein Vergleich der beiden Readme Dateien hats rausgebracht  Und der Beschreibung der Readme zufolge, war ich mit meiner Vermutung recht richtig


Ja.

und was man in jedem fall sagen kann, unbeding angeschaltet lassen.

mfg


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Mai 2011)

Warum? Das würde ja heißen, es gibt ein Limit und es werden weniger solcher Gegenstände vernünftig dargestellt.


----------



## babajager (21. Mai 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Warum? Das würde ja heißen, es gibt ein Limit und es werden weniger solcher Gegenstände vernünftig dargestellt.


sorry deaktiviert lassen sollte man es, wolte ich schreiben.


----------

